# AMR's Emergency Response Team



## Gordoemt (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm applying soon internally with amr for the ERT program. I have a few questions for current and former amr employees who have been on ERT (formally DRT).

- what is the pay rate for EMTs?

- I'm going to buy a bag and stock my own stuff. I know they have a list on the site and on the portal but what do you have? What are must haves ?

- what does AMR provide you with in these bags?

- I know we will either 1 fly or 2 drive to ambulance land, but is their restrictions on the bag size? I hear airlines don't care about bag size and if they did the company foots the bill but if I am going to buy my own I want a decent one like black hawks USAR or something similar. 

Any other info is helpful!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 3, 2016)

@DesertMedic66 I know has been on a couple deployments.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2016)

1.) there is no standard pay rate. It will depend on how long you have been with the company. You get paid normal time for 40 hours and then time and a half for every hour after that 40 hours. While on deployment you are paid 24/7 from the time you get "activated" until the time you arrive back at your home division. As 2 year EMT I was making 17/hr for the first 40 hours and then ~25/hr for the rest. 

2.) I pretty much have only the stuff listed on AMRs 72 hour go bag list. Additional things I have are: more cloths and a crap load of baby wipes. I also have my personal stethoscope inside the bag. 

3.) AMR does not supply you with anything for the bag. All items must be bought. AMR will supply you with an ambulance and medical gear (possibly somewhat limited). If during the incident the management team deems it vital that people have a certain thing then AMR will normally buy that item and give it to you. 

4.) AMR will only pay for the first bag. If you take more bags that cost will be footed by you. I personally use a ~600L hiking backpack.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2016)

This is the bag I currently use. An older style external frame hiking backpack. On my last deployment I used a huge duffle bag. It worked well enough but was a complete pain in the butt to deal with let along walk any distance with. I'm currently debating on buying a new internal frame bag but just haven't been able to justify it.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 3, 2016)

Mystery ranch makes a good backpack if you can afford it and you actually go backpacking.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 1.) there is no standard pay rate. It will depend on how long you have been with the company. You get paid normal time for 40 hours and then time and a half for every hour after that 40 hours. While on deployment you are paid 24/7 from the time you get "activated" until the time you arrive back at your home division. As 2 year EMT I was making 17/hr for the first 40 hours and then ~25/hr for the rest.
> 
> 2.) I pretty much have only the stuff listed on AMRs 72 hour go bag list. Additional things I have are: more cloths and a crap load of baby wipes. I also have my personal stethoscope inside the bag.
> 
> ...


Meant to say ~100L pack not 600L haha


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 5, 2016)

I used my old Voodoo Tactical "Thor" ruck with a pair of sustainment pouches added to carry extra munchies.  Basically an enhanced "3 day" backpack that organizes well.

I have no vested interested in any way in this company, but have enjoyed products from: www.militaryluggagecompany.com for travel and working a few odd places.

Pay varies, depends on what you're activated for.  Federal disaster isn't a bad rate.  In-state can be interesting.  What I was mostly asked to activate for was to be a scab though...  Nope.  Plus the payrate for that suuuuuuuuuuucked.


----------



## Bullets (Aug 7, 2016)

So im not on AMRs ERT, but am on a state level organization like it.

I also use an old external frame Kelty bag. I found after a number of maxpedition, voodoo, condor, LA Police gear ect, bags for backpackers are best designed to bring crap into austere environments. IT has a removable pack on top that can double as a fanny pack and the whole bag comes off the frame so i can use the frame as a packboard if needed. And as you see in the above picture, its easy to strap ground pads and such to the outside. 

As DE said, baby wipes, socks and underwear are a must, 2 per day minimum. Also a small personal first aid kid. Not like a BOK/IFAK ect, but something with extra contacts, advil, sudafed, bandaids, q tips, a nail clipper, ect to just do the small things you dont think are a probelm. 

Also get an inflatable pillow, and hit to local military surplus place and buy a woobie WITH THE SHELL. it works as a blanket/sleepingbag and a raincover. You never know what you might get into, ive been the only guy with shelter because of my woobie


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 24, 2016)

nice. any more suggestions? any specific bag dimensions i need to adhere to?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2016)

Gordoemt said:


> nice. any more suggestions? any specific bag dimensions i need to adhere to?


Just what can fit on an airplane, in an ambulance, and something that you can carry a decent distance with.


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 24, 2016)

gotcha. how is security on deployments? in a disaster area how can someone protect them self on deployment?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2016)

Gordoemt said:


> gotcha. how is security on deployments? in a disaster area how can someone protect them self on deployment?


Usually the bases that are set up will be on military bases or in areas next to LEO areas. 

For hurricane sandy we had pretty much the only fuel for the area so we were having FBI, Secret Service, DEA, ATF, Homeland security, and state/county/city law enforcement frequent our area. DEA were also using our base as a meet up before raids. 

There was 1-2 AMR OEP (Office of Emergency  Preparedness) who was armed with a handgun and a semi auto rifle. 

We also had a national guard unit attached to us.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 24, 2016)

AMR has armed guards?


----------



## Bullets (Aug 24, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> AMR has armed guards?


Like not AMR specifically but usually camps are shared. In NJ our camp was EMS, National Guard, and Mississippi State Police.  They were no shortage of guns


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 24, 2016)

Bullets said:


> Like not AMR specifically but usually camps are shared. In NJ our camp was EMS, National Guard, and Mississippi State Police.  They were no shortage of guns



So if you're with AMR's ERT, who provides your medical direction? AMR physicians? Local OLMC?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> So if you're with AMR's ERT, who provides your medical direction? AMR physicians? Local OLMC?


Mutual aid agreements and federal agreements are in place. You still operate under your own protocols.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> AMR has armed guards?


The guys I saw were rolling around in a marked AMR OEP truck with lights wearing BDUs and plate carriers. I'm not sure exactly what their position was but it looked mostly like security for us.


----------



## Bullets (Aug 24, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> So if you're with AMR's ERT, who provides your medical direction? AMR physicians? Local OLMC?


So when we had strike teams come in for Sandy they operated as if they were home. We had teams from Delaware, Indiana, western PA, and the state DOH just issued a waiver for everyone to operate under their local standing orders and were given a bookey if hospital phone numbers


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 24, 2016)

...which for Sandy, what very amusing for a few PA friends of mine who went and had hospitals giving them all sorts of flack for following PA protocols, some of which were MUCH more aggressive than what they were used to.  Heh.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Mutual aid agreements and federal agreements are in place. You still operate under your own protocols.



Makes sense to me.



Bullets said:


> So when we had strike teams come in for Sandy they operated as if they were home. We had teams from Delaware, Indiana, western PA, and the state DOH just issued a waiver for everyone to operate under their local standing orders and were given a bookey if hospital phone numbers



Oh boy...that would not work out well for many places, I would wager.



dutemplar said:


> ...which for Sandy, what very amusing for a few PA friends of mine who went and had hospitals giving them all sorts of flack for following PA protocols, some of which were MUCH more aggressive than what they were used to.  Heh.



That's kinda funny, actually.


----------



## RedAirplane (Aug 24, 2016)

Might I ask, what is the ERT? How does it work?

I know AMR has a FEMA contract but I didn't know specifics about it. I thought it just meant that they would coordinate mutual aid and stuff... what's all this stuff about bags, airplane, 72 hours, etc?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2016)

RedAirplane said:


> Might I ask, what is the ERT? How does it work?
> 
> I know AMR has a FEMA contract but I didn't know specifics about it. I thought it just meant that they would coordinate mutual aid and stuff... what's all this stuff about bags, airplane, 72 hours, etc?


AMR's team used to be called the DRT (Disaster Response Team) but changed it to the ERT (Emergency Response Team). In the event of federally declared disasters AMR has the contract to send out resources. AMR will send out their own resources but will also sub contract out for additional help. 

All employees who are on the ERT must have what is called a 72 hour to go bag packed at all times. The bag has personal items to keep that team member alive and working for 72 hours without any additional resources. In the event we get activated team members will have 30-90 minutes to get to their meeting location so there is no time to pack. 

AMR will set up how you get to the incident location (drive or fly). AMR has a massive stockpile of completely stocked ambulances where employees will normally be flown to.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2016)

Bullets said:


> So when we had strike teams come in for Sandy they operated as if they were home. We had teams from Delaware, Indiana, western PA, and the state DOH just issued a waiver for everyone to operate under their local standing orders and were given a bookey if hospital phone numbers





dutemplar said:


> ...which for Sandy, what very amusing for a few PA friends of mine who went and had hospitals giving them all sorts of flack for following PA protocols, some of which were MUCH more aggressive than what they were used to.  Heh.


You operate completely under your own scope from where you are employed at. Since I was a Riverside county EMT I operated under that scope. 

The first thing we did when we arrived at the base was meet up with the national guard and all the paramedics signed out the narcs they are allowed to carry based on their protocols. So some were only signing out Morphine and Versed while others had Fent, Ativan, Ketamine, etc.


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah, one of my buddies was using PA protocols and the hospitals were not expecting the extra medications (especially above the command line), or things like CPAP, calling codes in the field, etc...  Doctors yelling, and calling NJ, and PA then flipping them the metaphorical bird and emailing back a copy of the protocols for them to read. 

I was heading that way, but then RTBd once DC declared a state of emergency.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 25, 2016)

When i deployed for isaac we literally touched four patients the entire deployment. Nine days of hurry up and wait, but a great paycheck. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2016)

For anyone who is interested number wise:

Hurricane Isaac:
Deployed August 27 -- September 6, 2012
FEMA contracted EMS in Louisiana
111 ground ambulances deployed (76% ALS, 24% BLS)
20 paratransit vehicles deployed
306 mission assignments
410 patient contacts

Hurricane Sandy:
Deployed October 27 – December 4, 2012 (38 days)
FEMA contracted EMS in New York City metropolitan area
368 ground ambulances deployed (73% ALS, 27% BLS)
2,172 mission assignments
46,471 patient contacts

Hurricane Irene:
Deployed August 26 – August 31, 2011 (6 days)
FEMA contracted EMS in New York City metropolitan area
188 ground ambulances deployed (70% ALS, 30% BLS)
1,188 mission assignments
1,170 patient contacts

https://www.amr.net/solutions/federal-disaster-response-team/references-and-resources


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 25, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> https://www.amr.net/solutions/federal-disaster-response-team/references-and-resources



Sounds like a lot of ALS resources. I'd be curious to hear the rationale for the 70/30 ALS/BLS setup.

As far as staffing goes, it seems like FEMA standards (based on the FEMA EMS NIMS typed resources definitions, you're EMT/Medic staffed for ALS and EMR/EMT for BLS, at a minimum. How did you guys staff on your deployment?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 25, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Sounds like a lot of ALS resources. I'd be curious to hear the rationale for the 70/30 ALS/BLS setup.
> 
> As far as staffing goes, it seems like FEMA standards (based on the FEMA EMS NIMS typed resources definitions, you're EMT/Medic staffed for ALS and EMR/EMT for BLS, at a minimum. How did you guys staff on your deployment?


Isaac was medic heavy. A lot of trucks were dual medic. Not sure on that rationale, other than more flexibility in deployment and mobile clinic type care when you're flush with medics 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 25, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Isaac was medic heavy. A lot of trucks were dual medic. Not sure on that rationale, other than more flexibility in deployment and mobile clinic type care when you're flush with medics
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Gotcha -- I was thinking that from a resourcing perspective, I'd rather have a mix, and be able to (more cheaply) staff units to do the grunt work. Totally see the point of having the additional medics, though.


----------



## NPO (Aug 26, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> AMR has armed guards?


Guards, yes. (AMR On Guard)

Armed, not that I can tell. 
Perhaps they contract.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Sounds like a lot of ALS resources. I'd be curious to hear the rationale for the 70/30 ALS/BLS setup.
> 
> As far as staffing goes, it seems like FEMA standards (based on the FEMA EMS NIMS typed resources definitions, you're EMT/Medic staffed for ALS and EMR/EMT for BLS, at a minimum. How did you guys staff on your deployment?


For us it was dependent on what resources were sent. They tried to keep all employees from the same division together. So we sent an equal number of medics and EMTs. Half of our team we was on ambulances staffed medic/EMT and the other half were used as single resource. 

Some of the companies that AMR contracted out with only sent medics while others only sent EMTs. 

Once we receive the call out we have absolutely zero idea what we will be doing. We could get sent out and sit on our butts. We could inside a shelter doing medical. We could be doing evacs of SNFs and hospitals and/or running/assisting with local 911 systems. ALS units are overall a better resource to have (IMO) since they are able to do everything that is needed since BLS usually will not be placed into the local 911 system.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 26, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Once we receive the call out we have absolutely zero idea what we will be doing. We could get sent out and sit on our butts. We could inside a shelter doing medical. We could be doing evacs of SNFs and hospitals and/or running/assisting with local 911 systems. ALS units are overall a better resource to have (IMO) since they are able to do everything that is needed since BLS usually will not be placed into the local 911 system.



Ok, I see what you're saying. I was thinking more from a cost/availability standpoint -- but I definitely follow your logic, especially given the potential diversity of tasks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 26, 2016)

Once they get deployed, FEMA is picking up the tab, so amr is not concerned about price lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 26, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Once they get deployed, FEMA is picking up the tab, so amr is not concerned about price lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Yeah, fair enough. One would think (hope?) FEMA cares about cost, though...
And needs versus cost.


----------

